# Knitting Slang and language



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

First - I luv this site and all of you are amazing. Thanks.

I am into a "thing" about knitting slang and knitting language (goes along with a life long interest in language and words).

Please tell me about your favorite knitting or crocheting word or slang to add to my collection.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> First - I luv this site and all of you are amazing. Thanks.
> 
> I am into a "thing" about knitting slang and knitting language (goes along with a life long interest in language and words).
> 
> Please tell me about your favorite knitting or crocheting word or slang to add to my collection.


Ha, when something goes wrong, mine are not ready for prime time.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitting:

Tink--take out knitting stitch by stitch; tink is knit backwards.

Knit and Crochet:

Frog, as in to frog: remove by unraveling, because you rip-it, rip-it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Knitting:
> 
> Tink--take out knitting stitch by stitch; tink is knit backwards.
> 
> ...


I use the term Tink also but had never heard frog. Is that for crochet. But again I am new.


----------



## nanadot (Sep 7, 2011)

Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


lol Will have to remember this one!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting:
> ...


Frogging can be used for any needlecraft when it becomes necessary to rip out stitches already done. I first learned about frogging years ago when I subscribed to a cross-stitch forum.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL! Cute topic; Thanks!

I like to R & R, BMOB 2 a BBQ, sit & KIP, maybe even CIP, and not come home 'til midnight; Odark30! (

LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


LaurieJanesplace said:


> First - I luv this site and all of you are amazing. Thanks.
> 
> I am into a "thing" about knitting slang and knitting language (goes along with a life long interest in language and words).
> 
> Please tell me about your favorite knitting or crocheting word or slang to add to my collection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nanadot - My Mom always said not to put knitting down until the end of a row so as not to cause a hole --- so --- my kids always hear "wait until I finish this row" and DH has always said that should be on tombstone. I don't want a stone, so I always tell them, I can't go, I' m not done knitting..... As to slang, DH always says I "unknit" more than I knit.... Not true. Of course we have WIP (Work in Progress) and UFO's (Unfinished Objects). every craft, technology or occupation has it's own little language though.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found

PIGS, Projects In Grocery Sacks
TOAD, Trashed Object Abandoned in Disgust
SKANK, funny way of saying skein of yarn (skein+hank=skank)

Found these and more at 
http://knittingtidbits.blogspot.com/2009/01/knitting-lingo.html


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

wordancer said:


> yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> 
> PIGS, Projects In Grocery Sacks
> TOAD, Trashed Object Abandoned in Disgust
> ...


Wordancer - fabulous thanks - I'm laughing because I'm sitting amongst some PIGS as I write.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I am with you ! My children have long ago said that is to be epithaph, in fact, they reckon I will wait to finish the my row before I pop my cork. Shirley.


nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on. 

It reminds me of when I had to get a Degree in Computing because Computer Nerds had their own Jargon for their little world of computer. No disrespect to anyone - but why do we need Jargon :-o 
My experience of Jargon is that it keeps the world of that subject - e.g. hobbie etc secret to those who have learned it and this keeps others out! Unless of course they want to learn the Jargon!!!!

Im sure you can tell I really dont like Jargon, in some ways I think its rude and I've found it used against me in the past by people wanting to seem clever when actually they are just explaining something that anyone could understand ifthey had only used simple layman terms


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Knitting:
> 
> Tink--take out knitting stitch by stitch; tink is knit backwards.
> 
> ...


OH boy, never knew what to call it , but I'm a pro at tinking! LOL


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Granalou said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting:
> ...


I've called it tinking for ages....but never realised it was knit backwards!!  Always learning something new, LOL!! :lol:


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I so agree. Rita


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

OTK - On The (Knitting)Needles, aka WIP.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

nanadot I say exactly the same thing whenever my husband asks me to do anything, he always says 'how did I know that' maybe I should have the same thing on my tombstone!!!!!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

My knitting area is my " Fiber Field".....


----------



## msmooreva (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, you have a whole room devoted to knitting? I must be doing something wrong! :-D 

BTW, I love Adelaide, such a pretty city.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Seems like I there's a WIP in every room of the house and one in each vehicle so maybe the correct term is 'my home' and 'the cars.'


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok how about cozy knitting corner for the name of the knitting room. As for the words I use well I'm like some one else here who could not publish them lol


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

My favorite term has to be SABLE--Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy--since that's exactly what I have. And yet I have trouble passing up a good bargain when it comes to yarn, whether it's at my LYS, Michaels, JoAnn's or a rummage sale.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

wordancer said:


> yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> 
> PIGS, Projects In Grocery Sacks
> TOAD, Trashed Object Abandoned in Disgust
> ...


I love these PIGS and TOAD. I cracked up with TOAD..I have some of these!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't think of a special room for knitting because one of my favorite things about knitting is that I can do it everywhere! Which reminds me of one of my favorite knitting terms- KIP knitting in public. 

Our office doubles as a sewing room although it's so tight in there that I usually just lug everything out to the seldom used dining room and sew in there.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

My favorite is "tink." you know? Knit backwards.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Not quite what you are looking for, maybe, but a Chinese student or mine with little knowledge of English would say 'up' and 'down' for 'knit' and 'purl' because that was the movement of the wool.

Another Asian lady can't quite say 'purl' - it sounds like 'pull'

Grosvenor, Lindfield


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> My favorite term has to be SABLE--Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy--since that's exactly what I have. And yet I have trouble passing up a good bargain when it comes to yarn, whether it's at my LYS, Michaels, JoAnn's or a rummage sale.


I love this term. It really made me laugh out loud. I have written it down so as I don't forget it.

love Jenny xxxx  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> ...


Love the TOAD one, but mine is called 'The too hard Basket'.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Hi, I am with you ! My children have long ago said that is to be epithaph, in fact, they reckon I will wait to finish the my row before I pop my cork. Shirley.
> 
> 
> nanadot said:
> ...


This one made me laugh out loud.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Frogging is used when knitting, crocheting, counted cross stitch, needlepoint, embroidery, etc.

To frog is to rippit it rippit it (when mistake is detected) in order to fix and continue with work.


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

I like to R & R, BMOB 2 a BBQ, sit & KIP, maybe even CIP, and not come home 'til midnight; Odark30! (

LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~

Okay, Donna Rae, what are R & R amd BMOB? I'm stumped.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Runetracy: Think of Jargon not as a means of excluding someone from an inner circle but as a short of shorthand in a particular discipline or venture. Without Jargon, it would take forever to say what can be expressed in a few salient words or symbols. If you're going to be part of a group that does things you'd like to associate yourself with, learn the language and you won't feel excluded. I just learned a few new ones by reading this entry today!


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


I say that too  My partner thinks it's hysterical ... maybe I'll have that on my memorial too!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


LOL!! I tell that to my dog when she has to go out. "Just a min. Let me finish this row and I will take you out".


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

procrastin8or said:


> I like to R & R, BMOB 2 a BBQ, sit & KIP, maybe even CIP, and not come home 'til midnight; Odark30! (
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


 I'm stumped on the KIP and CIP!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on.
> 
> It reminds me of when I had to get a Degree in Computing because Computer Nerds had their own Jargon for their little world of computer. No disrespect to anyone - but why do we need Jargon :-o
> My experience of Jargon is that it keeps the world of that subject - e.g. hobbie etc secret to those who have learned it and this keeps others out! Unless of course they want to learn the Jargon!!!!
> ...


I do feel that way when medical people start using terms that no one else knows, or worse, when the advertisers continually use the whole term for some condition, then say "or a-fib" or whatever their shortened, "smart?" sounding term is. I have actually muted the tv when one of those commercials come on.

I try not to do that when I'm talking taxes with a person not in the field, as I agree, it can sound pretentious and rude, though a hard habit to break.

I never thought about it in the knitting world, I must admit. I guess because we either know, or we ask what it means, then we know, and we are all knitters/crocheters here, so we're all "members of the club."

I didn't know these terms until I joined this group, and chuckled at "tink" and "froggging", but I really laughed when one girl referred to the problem of trying to get the end of the yarn out of the center of the ball, only to have half the skein pull out with it, as "yarn vomit." That really struck me as funny!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> ...


Mine would have to be either PITS (projects in totes) or PIPS (projects in purses)


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

I love TINKing and FROGging--something many of us do almost every day. TINK is a perfect pun, the word exactly expressing the action. And somewhere recently I saw a reference to a knitting retreat called Camp Yawatink.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> ...


I just love PIGS! Especially now that we all use the carry-your-own totes into the grocery store. I have started using them to "preplan" my projects. Now I can just tell everyone they are piglets.


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

e.ridenh ~ I don't know what your abbreviations mean. Care to explain?
Passionetta


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> runetracey said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on.
> ...


There are enough terms and abbreviations in knitting patterns - I feel - to learn and understand, without making things even more confusing by calling simple things by strange names 
:shock: 
Can't it just be simple


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My daughters no longer say "Dinner is Ready" - they say, "Mom, finish your row!"



JannyW said:


> nanadot said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go
> ...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Simple isn't as much fun


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Simple isn't as much fun


Unless you're tired. ; )


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

It's just short hand - hopefully humorous shorthand. Used a lot for texting, which carries over into speech and other writing. It's practically an art form.
Nearly every profession has shorthand jargon. It speeds things up and sometimes adds a bit of levity. You'd be surprised at the amount of jargon/shorthand you use in everyday language. A lot of it originates as military-speak, like snafu (which I won't spell out here!)
But, just like puns, some people hate it. And some people use it to show off or exclude others. The adverse is that it makes people feel like they're part of a team, once they pick it up - they belong. There is a place for that. 
Much of the time, though, people treat it like a riddle or joke, waiting for others to either figure it out, or ask. Like any other joke, it may not be funny if you have to explain it.
I like word play> My closest friend puns all the time, and I tell her the only people who like puns are those who make them! (Though, sometimes they ARE actually funny.) That's why some jokes are "groaners".


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so glad others have a large stash altho mine is kinda all over a room and I'm afraid to put it all together as I'd probably die... I did take 2 garbage bags to a family center and she said that they were used. I'd had way too much and would have been 2 lifetimes later.

Peggy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think Jargon is to keep anyone out I think its used to explain a series of events, that being said its just a short cut.. example.. instead of saying I just messed up and now I need to rip out the last few stitches.. you just say I had to frog it... its just shorthand.. and thats been going on for more years than we can count... Every place I have ever worked has the same language that you need to learn to do your job.. its just part of everyday language..


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

I've probably got a tired mind with all the other stuff in there Ive got to remember :lol:


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

jltrask said:


> It's just short hand - hopefully humorous shorthand. Used a lot for texting, which carries over into speech and other writing. It's practically an art form.
> Nearly every profession has shorthand jargon. It speeds things up and sometimes adds a bit of levity. You'd be surprised at the amount of jargon/shorthand you use in everyday language. A lot of it originates as military-speak, like snafu (which I won't spell out here!)
> But, just like puns, some people hate it. And some people use it to show off or exclude others. The adverse is that it makes people feel like they're part of a team, once they pick it up - they belong. There is a place for that.
> Much of the time, though, people treat it like a riddle or joke, waiting for others to either figure it out, or ask. Like any other joke, it may not be funny if you have to explain it.
> I like word play> My closest friend puns all the time, and I tell her the only people who like puns are those who make them! (Though, sometimes they ARE actually funny.) That's why some jokes are "groaners".


You said it Perfectly! Thank you.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like "yarn vomit" too as that's the way I feel when I think I'm pulling the end and half the yarn comes out! However, I think "Rip it out" expresses it better than "frog." Rip! Rip! Rip! Don't just half way pull it, really rip it because you are so angry at that d___ garment and yourself for making a mistake and why did I even start this thing to begin with!!!! Rip it. 

Forget some little soft frog singing to his sweetheart on a lily pad. Now, "Toad" is a different story when you know what it means.

I, too, mute the TV when that darn "A-Fib" commercial comes on. They can call it what it is and quit the cutesy stuff when it comes to health. And why two people in separate bath tubs? What on earth is sexy about that? Not to mention, the stupid guy who can't think of anything better to get with his some-kind-of-bonus than a stupid weather balloon. How can anyone get that much excitement out of a weather balloon. He should take up knitting - now that's exciting!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Jargon certainly makes posting here faster, and I think a lot of it can be figured out as you read along. If not, it doesn't hurt to ask. Everyone is always willing to help out with a reply.

I'm always tell my DD about things I've read on KP. She shakes her head and laughs because her office manager is called KP - her initials. So maybe I'll start calling Knitting Paradise "Knitpar" for short when I talk to my daughter!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

The jargon is what enticed my 10yr old granddaughter to knit. She wanted to share a "special" language with Nanna - Mom does not knit & is not interested in learning. We have great fun. I knit - she likes frogging and tinking. I've just introduced WIP so we have a new term every so often.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

jltrask said:


> It's just short hand - hopefully humorous shorthand. Used a lot for texting, which carries over into speech and other writing. It's practically an art form.
> Nearly every profession has shorthand jargon. It speeds things up and sometimes adds a bit of levity. You'd be surprised at the amount of jargon/shorthand you use in everyday language. A lot of it originates as military-speak, like snafu (which I won't spell out here!)
> But, just like puns, some people hate it. And some people use it to show off or exclude others. The adverse is that it makes people feel like they're part of a team, once they pick it up - they belong. There is a place for that.
> Much of the time, though, people treat it like a riddle or joke, waiting for others to either figure it out, or ask. Like any other joke, it may not be funny if you have to explain it.
> I like word play> My closest friend puns all the time, and I tell her the only people who like puns are those who make them! (Though, sometimes they ARE actually funny.) That's why some jokes are "groaners".


My favorite (semi) military speak is RTFM, which I use to my son who refuses to even look at the directions.


----------



## mahdiah (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha! I'm new and didn't know what tink and frog meant, although I do plenty of both! :lol:


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> jltrask said:
> 
> 
> > It's just short hand - hopefully humorous shorthand. Used a lot for texting, which carries over into speech and other writing. It's practically an art form.
> ...


i use that one at work, but never for my knitting!! i usually just blame it on the pattern.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Dear Teddy,
that is a gorgeous scarf!!
Rae


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you, if i ever get the pattern written out i will send you a copy.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

RTFM---hahahaha My daughter needs to tell me that. I get so impatient, she ends up reading the manual and gives me the shorthand version.
SNAFU--I like that one, too. I have a son-in-law who was career military, so I got a bit of education on both of those.

dcsmith77: That's Exactly what I mean about the "a-fib" commercials. They seem to think they are cute or smart, and they are Neither.

I like TOAD, too. I hadn't heard that one before today, but I sure understand it. Still, yarn-vomit is my favorite.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


LOL... I wiill remember this one!!


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> runetracey said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on.
> ...


Now that one made me laugh out loud--almost fell out of my chair! 
I guess I am crude because I really like it and it seems to happen alot in my "knitting only chair".
When my husband was alive, I would knit while he watched TV. He called it "Tying Knots".


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


ROFLMAO!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> First - I luv this site and all of you are amazing. Thanks.
> 
> I am into a "thing" about knitting slang and knitting language (goes along with a life long interest in language and words).
> 
> Please tell me about your favorite knitting or crocheting word or slang to add to my collection.


My knitting bag is loving referred to as 'Mema's magic bag of tricks'. My favorite saying...'as soon as I finish this row'. Frog, tink & some not so nice 4 letter words are my favorites too. lol


----------



## dragonfairy (Jun 23, 2011)

I say that all the time... "wait, let me finish this row". What a great idea for your tombstone!! LOL. You made my day


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

My dog is constantly hearing "Just a minute, I want to finish this row first", that she now just lays down by the door and waits patiently. But, she knows when I finish, because, if I turn to start another row, she barks at me! I can't get anything past that dog--sometimes I feel she only lets me stay here because I pay the bills and keep her fed, bathed, walked, and keep her crown straight!
I think that will be a good saying for my tombstone--"Just a minute, I want to finish this row first".


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

runetracey said:


> No disrespect to anyone - but why do we need Jargon :-o
> 
> I don't think it is to keep anything a secret, but it's just a kind of verbal shorthand to say a lot in a few words.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> ...


So I guess a Project in Tote Sack would be PITS. HAHA.

We can't have a secret handshake (our hands are busy) so we have to have Jargon.

When our president of our company would have our monthly "town hall" meetings, his talks were so full of the newest acronyms that I just wanted to scream out..."why can't you just speak plain English?!" It was especially annoying he wouldn't tell you to begin with what the acronym stood for. I got so tired of CPOK, and ADEZIS and stuff I was very ready when I retired. Now I can just pull out my YARN BARF, and TINK and FROG my PITS and WIPs to my heart's content.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

The strange thing is that I know exactly what you were saying, especially the o dark thirty part - my kids' father's family were from the TN hills, and that's when my kids had to be home - at O dark thirty.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

My favorite (semi) military speak is RTFM, which I use to my son who refuses to even look at the directions.[/quote]
LOL! I used the word snafu occasionally until my Marine Corp son explained to me what it meant. Then I was a little self conscious about it... though most people don't know the meaning - I hope!


----------



## mahdiah (Aug 25, 2011)

Teddy said:


> Thank you, if i ever get the pattern written out i will send you a copy.


I would like a copy too, Teddy! Will you post it?


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

jltrask said:


> My favorite (semi) military speak is RTFM, which I use to my son who refuses to even look at the directions.


LOL! I used the word snafu occasionally until my Marine Corp son explained to me what it meant. Then I was a little self conscious about it... though most people don't know the meaning - I hope![/quote]

Colorado Springs is the home of the Air Force Academy, Cheyenne Mountain and Shreiver (both part of NORAD), Peterson AFB and Fort Carson (Army). I can't use ANY of the acronyms in public! LOL. Someone nearby is sure to know what I am saying. Perhaps it is only those of us known as the older generation that cares what sort of language we use in public.

Rae


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Several years ago we had a new computer program called APRIMO for keeping track of and storing data, projects and such. The early versions were very cumbersome and slow, and we were required to use it even though we didn't like it. In our department we had a little contest to come up with what APRIMO actually meant. My favorite was A Perfectly Ridiculous Idea Made Official. 

We all felt that way.

Mountain Mama. I just moved (after 23 years) from Colorado Springs. My husband worked in the power plant in Cheyenne Mountain AFS/NORAD.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


I call that room the livingroom, thats where I knit.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't seen this one yet and it is one of my favorites. SEX Stash enrichment expedition. I just love getting some SEX!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Instead of knitpar i Have a shorter one for you.....kper pronounced caper. Since reading takes me a spell it is a caper each day, though admittedly a grand one even if it does steal time from my day


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

donnie said:


> My dog is constantly hearing "Just a minute, I want to finish this row first", that she now just lays down by the door and waits patiently. But, she knows when I finish, because, if I turn to start another row, she barks at me! I can't get anything past that dog--sometimes I feel she only lets me stay here because I pay the bills and keep her fed, bathed, walked, and keep her crown straight!
> I think that will be a good saying for my tombstone--"Just a minute, I want to finish this row first".


HAHAHAHAHA!!! Sounds just like my 2 boys. My older one, tho, never accepts the last row statement. He sits & stares at me & barks intermittently until I get up. lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

headlemk said:


> LaurieJanesplace said:
> 
> 
> > wordancer said:
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhhh a new word in my knitting vocabulary...THE PITS!!! lolol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> LaurieJanesplace said:
> 
> 
> > First - I luv this site and all of you are amazing. Thanks.
> ...


I also forgot my very favorite words...yarn vomit!! When you pull from the center of the ball & all the tangled yarn comes out all at once. lol


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting:
> ...


for both crochet, knitting, tatting anything really that has a mistake and must be riped out and started again..


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on.
> 
> It reminds me of when I had to get a Degree in Computing because Computer Nerds had their own Jargon for their little world of computer. No disrespect to anyone - but why do we need Jargon :-o
> My experience of Jargon is that it keeps the world of that subject - e.g. hobbie etc secret to those who have learned it and this keeps others out! Unless of course they want to learn the Jargon!!!!
> ...


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> runetracey said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been coming across these Jargon words for the past few days and scratching my head wondering what in the name is going on.
> ...


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Sasafras123 said:


> Instead of knitpar i Have a shorter one for you.....kper pronounced caper. Since reading takes me a spell it is a caper each day, though admittedly a grand one even if it does steal time from my day


Oh, I like it! Bet the first time I use it my DD will roll her eyes at me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Be careful using the word SKANK, (funny way of saying skein of yarn (skein+hank=skank) 
"skank" now has a diferent connotation,a derogatory name for a female. It's been used on TV a lot lately


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

I totally relate to this! Almost every room in my mobile home has a bag or box with a project so that I can grab something when I have a few minutes - and I do eventually get each one done.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

GEEZ-O-FLIP..gotta tink again..sigh hehe


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

What is KIP, cip and OZARK 30???


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

What is KIP, cip and OZARK 30???


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

BISHOP said:


> What is KIP, cip and OZARK 30???


KIP - knit in progress
CIP - crochet in progress
O dark 30 - just after midnight


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, I really should have put more thought into it. But the ozark 30 I never would have figured out


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

BISHOP said:


> Thanks, I really should have put more thought into it. But the ozark 30 I never would have figured out


I think someone had a typo...it's 0-dark-30


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

my words are not repeatable if something goes wrong and I am sure most of you already know them


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know if it is slang or not...but "Lifeline" is my favorite....In fact, I just now used my lifeline on an Estonian Lace Scarf that I am knitting.

A lifeline is where you thread a contrast yarn piece through your stitches on the needle....then it stays there for about 15-20 rows or a few repeats...then you move it up. It is used in case you have to "TINK" or "Frog"...then you only have to go back to your lifeline.

I will never do lace knitting without a lifeline. Also I use this for topdown circular knitting.

Deborah in Florida


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I have felt very strongly about computer jargon for a long time. I too contend that that if they spoke in regular Englist 90% of the time you would understand what it was you had to do. I have often asked computer people what various words or letters stand for and most of the time they don't know. They just learned the jargon.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Dear Deborah,
I learned about lifelines here. I can't believe that I have been knitting for 60 years and never thought of it. Now I use it on everything but straight stockinette (which is too easy to put back onto the needle to bother with threading a lifeline). I love to knit patterned sweaters-- lace, cables, etc., and looking back to see a mistake that requires frogging for several rows, and then not really being able to get the stitches back on correctly (especially lace with YOs and k2tog, etc) wipes out all the relaxation I get from knitting. All hail lifelines!!
Rae


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jltrask said:


> My favorite (semi) military speak is RTFM, which I use to my son who refuses to even look at the directions.


LOL! I used the word snafu occasionally until my Marine Corp son explained to me what it meant. Then I was a little self conscious about it... though most people don't know the meaning - I hope![/quote]

SNAFU is not as bad as FUBAR in my opinion.

For those that don't know, SNAFU is Situation Normal: All Fouled Up, and FUBAR is Fouled Up Beyond All Recognition. Only with worse language.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

gramknits said:


> Sasafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of knitpar i Have a shorter one for you.....kper pronounced caper. Since reading takes me a spell it is a caper each day, though admittedly a grand one even if it does steal time from my day
> ...


Thank you gramknits.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


I don't have a room, just a little space designated for knitting. I call it the "Knitting Nook".


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I like "yarn vomit" too as that's the way I feel when I think I'm pulling the end and half the yarn comes out! However, I think "Rip it out" expresses it better than "frog." Rip! Rip! Rip! Don't just half way pull it, really rip it because you are so angry at that d___ garment and yourself for making a mistake and why did I even start this thing to begin with!!!! Rip it.
> 
> Forget some little soft frog singing to his sweetheart on a lily pad. Now, "Toad" is a different story when you know what it means.
> 
> I, too, mute the TV when that darn "A-Fib" commercial comes on. They can call it what it is and quit the cutesy stuff when it comes to health. And why two people in separate bath tubs? What on earth is sexy about that? Not to mention, the stupid guy who can't think of anything better to get with his some-kind-of-bonus than a stupid weather balloon. How can anyone get that much excitement out of a weather balloon. He should take up knitting - now that's exciting!


This makes me glad I don't watch TV. Haven't for well over a year - just DVD's if I am in the mood. Commercial and sit-com free and now "A-Fib" free - I love my life.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

sheriet said:


> I haven't seen this one yet and it is one of my favorites. SEX Stash enrichment expedition. I just love getting some SEX!!!!


Well, there really is no answer to that one is there... :lol:


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> Dear Deborah,
> I learned about lifelines here. I can't believe that I have been knitting for 60 years and never thought of it. Now I use it on everything but straight stockinette (which is too easy to put back onto the needle to bother with threading a lifeline). I love to knit patterned sweaters-- lace, cables, etc., and looking back to see a mistake that requires frogging for several rows, and then not really being able to get the stitches back on correctly (especially lace with YOs and k2tog, etc) wipes out all the relaxation I get from knitting. All hail lifelines!!
> Rae


To make it easier to thread through the stitches on the needle I do two things: First I use a fine baby weight thread and 2nd, I slightly pull down on the stitch with the thumb of my left hand while guiding the round needle through the stitch...I can hold down several stitches at a time.

Take care and now that we have a lifeline, we can knit happily.

Deborah


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

runetracey said:


> Can't it just be simple


nah, gotta have some fun


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

rip-it is my favorite


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Rip it Rip it is Frogging When you have to rip it out.

LYS is Local Yarn Store


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Quite apart from initials etc., some patterms in English for speakers of English are hard to understand.

The biggest problem is with ALT (alternate). Many of my students are not speakers of English, and I have to say that a better - and more understandable phrase - would be EVERY SECOND ROW.

"Two nations divided by the same language" was attributed to Winston Churchill. No doubt he was not a knitter, but why can't there be a more internationally accepted description of yarn weights. Worsted, Double Knit, do not mean the same throughout the world. With all the strange yarns now available this is essential.

I am of English stock, so am used to phrases which have sometimes been forgotten elsewhere. For one, 'having a kip' means spending a night in a brothel. 'Kip' was a slang-ish term for a prostitute.

Just one of the many not-to-be-used-elsewhere phrases

When I joined this group, I found HANDY hard to decipher, until I found it means 'have a nice day'. I never use that, because it implies that the person has to do something about it. Surely the 'wish' expressed should be: I HOPE YOU HAVE A NICE DAY.

I haven't yet deciphered BARF which was mentioned near the beginning of this section





Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think BARF stands for anything other than "puking", as in a big mess.


----------



## debbijl (Jun 17, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> My favorite term has to be SABLE--Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy--since that's exactly what I have. And yet I have trouble passing up a good bargain when it comes to yarn, whether it's at my LYS, Michaels, JoAnn's or a rummage sale.


SABLE, LOL!! I am so with you sandisnow44! My BH swears my stash will take over the whole house...

As to where I knit, etc. is everywhere!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done. I like that. It just says it all doesn't it?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

My husband was, when he programmed, a program investigator. He was called in when programs blew up. He debugged them. It might take weeks of reading the code. Anyway, some of the programmers had a shorthand for programs and data that continually were wrong (as in, from the same dept. over and over) and caused the programs to crash. It was called ID 10 T. Not polite, but I can understand the frustration that generated it. Oh, write it together. :roll:


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

I have more Pigs and Toads than you can count. They are like coat hangers, you put them in a dark closet together and they multiply.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

poodlepad said:


> I have more Pigs and Toads than you can count. They are like coat hangers, you put them in a dark closet together and they multiply.


We could combine our Pigs and Toads, and maybe, come up with something Wonderful, like Princes and Princesses. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


How about the Happy Place Edith


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

LaurieJanesplace said:


> wordancer said:
> 
> 
> > yarn barf, and my newest favorite ones that I just found
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

headlemk said:


> BISHOP said:
> 
> 
> > What is KIP, cip and OZARK 30???
> ...


I understand KIP to be knit in public and CIP as crochet in public.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> Be careful using the word SKANK, (funny way of saying skein of yarn (skein+hank=skank)
> "skank" now has a diferent connotation,a derogatory name for a female. It's been used on TV a lot lately


now thats funny. Love that outfit on the doll.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

The product of YARN BARF is known as BARFAGE.

I came up with my own offshoot of SABLE. IT is PABLE - Pattern Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. In order to do all the patterns I have collected, I will need to live to be at least 150!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> headlemk said:
> 
> 
> > BISHOP said:
> ...


Actually can be either. Maybe it's like some pronounciations .... depends on what region you're from...po-tay-toe, po-tah-toe, puh-tay-toe or puh-can, pee-cahn.


----------



## debbiern (Feb 17, 2011)

I am fairly new also and was just trying to figure out the meaning of frog! Love it !!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Barf is not an acronym. Yarn barf is the same as yarn vomit. It's when you try to get the end out of the center of a ball of yarn, can't find it and wind up pulling a lot out in a tangled mess.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd watch out for that last one (SKANK), around here it means something else entirely :shock:


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am currently working on a few PHD's.....projects half done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

msmooreva said:


> Wow, you have a whole room devoted to knitting? I must be doing something wrong! :-D
> 
> BTW, I love Adelaide, such a pretty city.


Love Adelaide too- and living in the city itself is so convenint.
I have a room of my own, which is mainly devoted to knitting- and my computer which now that I have finished studying is mainly devoted to knitting related activities. When we bought this place we needed an extra bedroom to what we had, but now the 3 girls have left (two daughters and one extra we picked up for 4 years- indeedd she was the last to leave!) I have claimed one of the spare rooms. But sewvirgo I am not satisfied with this- the lounge room also has knitting in it and it goes out with me. But when my husband is home I am usually up here- then I can liesten to the radio or CDs- he doesn't like background noise. And somewhere to store most of the stash is useful also.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

R & R is Rest and Recuperation stemming from the Vietnam War, usually done with the wife in the Hawaiian Islands sometimes resulting in a child.

BYOB is Bring My Own Bottle

My sons call the Knitting Paradise web site (that I spend a great deal of time on) my Knitting Porn. This is the latest jargon around my house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> sheriet said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen this one yet and it is one of my favorites. SEX Stash enrichment expedition. I just love getting some SEX!!!!
> ...


Especially when I then tell my husband that my SEX tends to be online! "Does it just" was his calm response


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> LOL! Cute topic; Thanks!
> 
> I like to R & R, BMOB 2 a BBQ, sit & KIP, maybe even CIP, and not come home 'til midnight; Odark30! (
> 
> ...


TRANSLATE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

nanadot said:


> Whenever I am knitting, and somebody talks to me, I usually say, wait, let me finish this row. Now I know what I want written on my tomb stone. I finished the row , now it's time to go


  Ask anyone in my family - it's the same "let me just finish this row" ....


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > sheriet said:
> ...


 :hunf: :lol: GOOOOOOD one !!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

cappuccino42 said:


> I am currently working on a few PHD's.....projects half done!


Ooh, that's good! Mind sometimes go from PHDs to entirely frogged and back to PHDs.


----------



## Jamie (Mar 10, 2011)

BISHOP said:


> What is KIP, cip and OZARK 30???


KIP = knit in public (or progress althought that's usually WIP for work in progress)

cip = crochet in public (ditto above)


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

It's really O-dark-30 as in either 30 minutes after it's dark, when parents are talking to their kids about coming in for the evening, but I think the military means 12:30 a.m. since midnight would be their 0 hour. Probably 0-30 would say it, but it's more colorful to say o-dark-30.

Anyone more familiar with military jargon who would say I don't have this right?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


Maybe "yarom," "knitroom," "craftroom." Maybe just "Myspace" or "Cspace" for creative space.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this one! I'm knitting right now and have had to rip it out several times. I came to the conclusion there is an error in the pattern. Rip it!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine is, Make Room! Its where I sit and make anything I want, he, he, he!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

We think we have problems with English and American and Australian, but we have a knitter in our group from Germany and she is really having trouble. I found some instructions for her on the internet in German, but we can't help her much because we don't know what they say and although her English is pretty good for normal daily communication, the knitting terms are job specific and she doesn't understand the terms well enough to translate. Thank goodness for pictures although they are not always a help. We just keep encouraging each other!



grosvenor said:


> Quite apart from initials etc., some patterms in English for speakers of English are hard to understand.
> 
> The biggest problem is with ALT (alternate). Many of my students are not speakers of English, and I have to say that a better - and more understandable phrase - would be EVERY SECOND ROW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

It never fails, I am either counting stitches, in the middle of a pattern or counting rows, when someone is saying, are you gonna answer me or what!

How can I answer when I never heard the question! Patience, patience, is the name of the game.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

My Dad told me that FUBAR meant "Fouled up beyond all relief." I guess he didn't want me to hear the other meaning, LOL.

I think my favorite knitting phrase is LYS, makes me think of lyceum, because I learn so much when I'm in a LYS.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

F(ouled) up beyond all recognition is what the soldiers told me. But yes, they used the other word.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


I call the place I knit "the living room" cause that's where the TV is!


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

Since i,m new to forum, I would like to know what TENA stands for. LOL Gudrun


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gudrung said:


> Since i,m new to forum, I would like to know what TENA stands for. LOL Gudrun


I'm sure it has someother meaning that I also don't know but over here they are incontinence pads!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Love that one! Now I can say I'm working on my PHD when someone asks what I've been doing all day.


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?


This reminded me of my sister and her "yarn barn." Her husband built her a shed, shaped like the backyard barns, in which to keep her yarn. There is not room for all of it in the house.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Clara Jo said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like a good place to ask a question my husband asked yesterday. If we frog, have stashes etc what is the room you knit in called? He suggested Yarn Cave or Knitting Cave? Any other suggestions? Surely a room with one main purpose in life should have an appropriate name?
> ...


I cannot even imagine having that much yarn!! It must look like an LYS. lol


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Just asked Hubby, he was in the Air Force. He said O-dark-30 was any time after dark before light, but usually referred to between 3:30 am and 5:30 am, because they always had to be there on the half hour.


DorothyLWM said:


> It's really O-dark-30 as in either 30 minutes after it's dark, when parents are talking to their kids about coming in for the evening, but I think the military means 12:30 a.m. since midnight would be their 0 hour. Probably 0-30 would say it, but it's more colorful to say o-dark-30.
> 
> Anyone more familiar with military jargon who would say I don't have this right?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

When I first learned to do more than knit and purl, I was in Austria and of course all my directions were in German. Most things I could figure out, but I decided to knit a cardigan that was solid 6 stitch braids with 2 yo's in between. I didn't know what a yo was or that that was what made the holes. I tried translating the directions into English and the word meant "a slip knot". Now, I tried, but it was just soooo complicated and didn't look right. I knew I had to be doing something wrong since no one would be doing that that often. I finally was able to ask someone after a few days of trying and she said "Oh, put your yarn over your needle"! Just because you know what the word means to most people in the language, doesn't mean you can knit it (or crochet or any other craft I am sure).
Keep encouraging her, but she may need to find someone on line that "knits in German". (Since they were still learning it in school, required, 20+ years ago, most people learned).


Dcsmith77 said:


> We think we have problems with English and American and Australian, but we have a knitter in our group from Germany and she is really having trouble. I found some instructions for her on the internet in German, but we can't help her much because we don't know what they say and although her English is pretty good for normal daily communication, the knitting terms are job specific and she doesn't understand the terms well enough to translate. Thank goodness for pictures although they are not always a help. We just keep encouraging each other!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Knitterbee, this lady did learn to knit in school. How great is that! She is in her 80s and so we just keep working with her and she's doing much better, but it's very hard and she gets frustrated when she comes to a new direction that she doesn't understand and for some reason in spite of our reassurance thinks that she has to wait until the next time we meet to ask a question. It's really kind of funny in a way because her best friend is deaf and she has a heavy accent, so they just kind of muddle along, but still enjoy each other's company. The third in the triangle has mild dementia and just keeps repeating the same story (whatever is on her mind that day) over and over. You run into some interesting things in a retirement center, but I am never short of inspiration!


----------

